# Llegó un nuevo Abril, Felíz día! Te veo mas tarde, te quiero



## Trapiche

Buenas Tardes disculpen que los moleste, no domino el idioma alemán, pero me gustaría darle una sorpresa a un gran amigo...Hoy estamos cumpliendo años de conocernos, y viajé especialmente para visitarlo y pasar una semana de vacaciones con él. Quisiera sorprenderlo dejandole un mensaje en alemán en el muro de su facebook ya que él sí habla el idiona y además aunque lleva algunos años viviendo en Argentina, es alemán.


Podrían por favor decirme si la frase que figura en el topic* "Llegó un nuevo abril, Feliz día!! te veo mas tarde, te quiero mucho" *  se encuentra bien expresada si la escribo de la siguiente forma, o si debo corregir algo?? Yo la expresaría así:


*Ich bekomme einen neuen April, glücklicher Tag! See you later**, du liebst


*Pd: por favor lo que me interesa es que no se entienda como algo entre novios, o algo así, ya que si bien alguna vez lo fuimos, hoy solo somos muy buenos amigos. Desde ya les agradezco por su ayuda. Ojala puedan responderme.


----------



## chlapec

Ya que ningún germanófono ha contestado por el momento, me atrevo a proponerte mi traducción. Puede haber incorrecciones, pero ten por seguro que entenderá el mensaje.
Der April ist wieder da. Ich wünsche dir einen wunderschönen Tag. Wir sehen uns später. Ich hab dich gern.


----------



## FireRaptor

Der April ist wieder da. Frölichen Tag!! Ich sehe dir später wieder, und ich liebe dich viel.

Esa sería mi sugerencia.

Ich wünsche dir einen wunderschönen Tag, ya es como, te deseo un feliz día. Tiene el mismo sentido, pero no sería la traducción exacta.


----------



## jordi picarol

< ... > Ich wünsche dir einen wunderschönen Tag es de todo correcto. Fíjate en ese "einen" y recuerda "guteN Tag". Si acaso lo que tú propones sería:
frühlicheN Tag, si "frülich" existiera, que no existe; supongo que quieres decir "frölich". Cuando explicas lo de las preposiciones que rigen los distintos casos, te olvidas de los verbos que también lo hacen. Se ve algo o a alguien, complemento directo, por lo tanto:
ich sehe DICH. < ... >
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## FireRaptor

jordi picarol said:


> < ... > Ich wünsche dir einen wunderschönen Tag es de todo correcto. Fíjate en ese "einen" y recuerda "guteN Tag". Si acaso lo que tú propones sería:
> frühlicheN Tag, si "frülich" existiera, que no existe; supongo que quieres decir "frölich". Cuando explicas lo de las preposiciones que rigen los distintos casos, te olvidas de los verbos que también lo hacen. Se ve algo o a alguien, complemento directo, por lo tanto:
> ich sehe DICH. < ... >
> Saludos
> Jordi



1) Lo del frülich tienes razón, me equivoqué ahí, quería decir frölich, pero eso ya viene a un error humano de escritura que me pasa incluso con mi idioma natal "y me han costado nota en mis trabajos de la universidad". Conozco la regla de declinación para "frölichen Tag", pero me fije solo en cambiar glücklich por frölich de la oración del autor de este hilo sin fijarme que estaba mal declinado, pido disculpas por ello.

2) Yo jamás dije que la sugerencia del segundo usuario fuera incorrecta, lo que sucede es que sería una traducción de "te deseo", no de feliz día como tal. La palabra que utilicé fue exacta, no correcta.

3) Con el saber que verbos requieren pronombres reflexivos con dativo y cuales con acusativo, es algo que aún no domino, y precisamente estoy trabajando en eso en el momento; por eso puse mi sugerencia para que me ayudaran si estaba mal < ... >.

Ya te deje claro que en el "frülich" cometí dos errores humanos de escritura, que te repito, me ocurren muy a menudo; y por ello edito mi mensaje. Con lo de ich sehe dir, lo dejo así, porque si fue un fallo mio, y lo debo reconocer.


----------



## kunvla

... _Ich hab dich lieb_ wäre meine Wahl, aber _Ich hab dich gern_ ist auch okay. 

Für FireRaptor: Das Verb _lieben_ wird im Deutschen mit dem Adverb _sehr_ verstärkt.


PS: _früh_, _froh_ und deren Derivate wie z. B. _Frühlicht_ und _fröhlich_ werden immer mit _h_ geschrieben.


Saludos,


----------



## FireRaptor

kunvla said:


> ... _Ich hab dich lieb_ wäre meine Wahl, aber _Ich hab dich gern_ ist auch okay.
> 
> Für FireRaptor: Das Verb _lieben_ wird im Deutschen mit dem Adverb _sehr_ verstärkt.
> 
> 
> PS: _früh_, _froh_ und deren Derivate wie z. B. _Frühlicht_ und _fröhlich_ werden immer _h_ geschrieben.
> 
> 
> Saludos,



Danke für deine Hilfe, ich verstehe genau nicht warum lieben mit sehr geht, aber ich denke, dass ich das in einem anderen Thread fragen soll.

Ich habe Probleme mit der Orthographie auch. Ich denke, dass ich hier eine schlechte Arbeit mit meiner Grammatik gemacht habe, allerdings habe ich etwas neu gelernt. 

< ... >

Saludos.


----------

